# ISPConfig Multiserver Installation HOWTO für Debian 7(wheezy)?



## Zangwell (4. Dez. 2013)

Hallo und Danke für eure gute Arbeit hier.

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich würde gerne wissen ob ein Howto exsistiert für eine MultiServer Installation unter Debian 7(wheezy)?

Habe zwar ein einfache Installation gefunden aber leider keine für MultiServer Installation. 
The Perfect Server - Debian Wheezy (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Habt ihr eine empfehlung? Oder kann die Anleitung für Debeian 6 verwendet werden?  

Gruß


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2013)

Es gibt noch keine Multiserver Anleitng für Wheezy. Du kannst aber generell die Anleitung für Squeeze nehmen, ich würde Dir aber raten bei den jeweiligen Servern (web,mail,db, dns) noch die perfect server anleitung für wheezy mit hinzu zu nehmen und die zusätzlich in den kapiteln installierten Pakkete auch zu installieren. z.B. php-fpm auf dem webserver.


----------



## Zangwell (4. Dez. 2013)

Ok Danke.
Ich werde es mal Testen.


----------



## isp_geek (6. Dez. 2013)

Hi Leute, wenn ich darf möchte ich den Beitrag hier weiterführen, anstatt den gleichen neu zu starten.

Hab das Multiserver-Setup wie beschrieben durchgeführt, wenn auch nicht im dem Umfang, sondern nur mit drei Servern. Server A (ISPConig3 3046 mit Billing), Server B als NS (Mirr von A) und Server C als Erweiterung (ISPConfig3 3053 ohne Billing).

Etwas scheint aber nicht korrekt zu laufen. Das genau habe ich gemacht:

Habe auf Server C The Perfect Server - Debian Wheezy (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) Installation durchgeführt bis Punkt 18, dann Multiserver Setup With Dedicated Web, Email, DNS & MySQL Database Servers On Debian Squeeze With ISPConfig 3 -Seite 1 ab Installation ISPConfig3 im expert mode Server C zu Server A hinzugefügt und ISPConfig3 Weboberfläche installiert.

Server C wird im ISPConfig3 von Server A angezeigt und kann auch problemlos überwacht werden.

/etc/hosts Dateien wurden noch nicht geändert DNS geht aber.

Auf Server A und C wurden alle SQL root Zugriffsrechte gewährt (IP/HOSTNAME).

Trotzdem, wenn ich auf A eine neue Webseite auf C hinzufügen möchte, dann wird diese zwar auf A eingestellt aber auf C ist nichts in der DB bzw. ISPConfig davon zu sehen. 

Ziel war es eigentlich C als Erweiterung von A mit eigener ISPConfig Weboberfläche zu haben. Mitarbeiter C kümmert sich um Server C, dennoch erfolgt die Abrechnung auf Server A vom Mitarbeiter A. A kann alles in C einsehen und ändern, aber C kann nichts von A einsehen oder ändern.

Mit anderen Worten: C ist eine sich selbst verwaltende Teilmenge, welche von A administriert und abgerechnet wird. Hoffe ich hab das jetzt unmissverständlich zusammengefasst.

Wenn der erste Ansatz hierfür komplett umpassend war dann hoffe ich auf eure Vorschläge zu einer gescheiteren Umsetzung.

VDiV.lg.ks


----------



## Till (6. Dez. 2013)

In einem Cluster kann es nur einen Server mit Interface geben, da alle ID's wie die von Webseiten, Kunden, etc. nur genau einmal existieren dürfen. Solltest Du Dich auf Server C einloggen und z.B. eine Webseite erstellen, dann würde das zu einem konflikt führen da dann 2 unterschiedliche Webseiten mit gleicher ID existieren, sobald Server C das bei der Replikation merkt, koppelt er sich automatisch vom Cluster ab um weitere Schäden zu verhindern da ansonsten di lokale Konfiguration der Seite zerstört würde.

Der richtige Ansatz ist: wenn Dein Kunde eine Webseite auf Server c anlegen will, loggt er sich auf dem Master (server a) ein. Du kannst serverc für ihn als default webserver einstellen in den Kunden Limits.


----------



## isp_geek (6. Dez. 2013)

Hallo Till, danke für diesen wichtigen Hinweis. Das hätte gerade schön schiefgehen können ...

Da ich mir über die Zeit nicht helfen konnte hab ich eine Sicherung auf pre-Weboberfläche zurückgespult. Und die Installation nochmal ohne Webinterface wiederholt. Server C war wieder in A verfügbar, alten natürlich gelöscht. LogLevel auf Debug gesetzt und siehe da ..

Der neue Server benutzt nicht seinen Hostnamen delta.mydomain.de sondern den vom Provider v22013121.provider.com trotz gleichem

```
hostname
hostname -f
```
Erst nachdem ich für die Datenbank die Fehler bekommen

```
WARNING: Unable to set rights of user in master database: dbispconfig
 Query: GRANT SELECT, UPDATE(`status`, `error`) ON dbispconfig.`sys_datalog` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'delta.mydomain.de'
 Error: Unknown column 'error' in 'sys_datalog'
WARNING: Unable to set rights of user in master database: dbispconfig
 Query: GRANT SELECT, UPDATE (`ssl_request`, `ssl_cert`, `ssl_action`, `ssl_key`) ON dbispconfig.`web_domain` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'delta.mydomain.de'
 Error: Unknown column 'ssl_key' in 'web_domain'
WARNING: Unable to set rights of user in master database: dbispconfig
 Query: GRANT SELECT, UPDATE ON dbispconfig.`aps_instances` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'delta.mydomain.de'
 Error: Table 'dbispconfig.aps_instances' doesn't exist
WARNING: Unable to set rights of user in master database: dbispconfig
 Query: GRANT SELECT, INSERT, DELETE ON dbispconfig.`web_backup` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'delta.mydomain.de'
 Error: Table 'dbispconfig.web_backup' doesn't exist
WARNING: Unable to set rights of user in master database: dbispconfig
 Query: GRANT SELECT, UPDATE(`status`, `error`) ON dbispconfig.`sys_datalog` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'5.0.0.0'
 Error: Unknown column 'error' in 'sys_datalog'
WARNING: Unable to set rights of user in master database: dbispconfig
 Query: GRANT SELECT, UPDATE (`ssl_request`, `ssl_cert`, `ssl_action`, `ssl_key`) ON dbispconfig.`web_domain` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'5.0.0.0'
 Error: Unknown column 'ssl_key' in 'web_domain'
WARNING: Unable to set rights of user in master database: dbispconfig
 Query: GRANT SELECT, UPDATE ON dbispconfig.`aps_instances` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'5.0.0.0'
 Error: Table 'dbispconfig.aps_instances' doesn't exist
WARNING: Unable to set rights of user in master database: dbispconfig
 Query: GRANT SELECT, INSERT, DELETE ON dbispconfig.`web_backup` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'5.0.0.0'
 Error: Table 'dbispconfig.web_backup' doesn't exist
```
und mit

```
GRANT SELECT, UPDATE(`status`) ON dbispconfig.`sys_datalog` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'v22013121.provider.com';
GRANT SELECT, UPDATE (`ssl_request`, `ssl_cert`, `ssl_action`) ON dbispconfig.`web_domain` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'v22013121.provider.com';
GRANT SELECT, UPDATE(`status`) ON dbispconfig.`sys_datalog` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'5.0.0.0';
GRANT SELECT, UPDATE (`ssl_request`, `ssl_cert`, `ssl_action`) ON dbispconfig.`web_domain` TO 'ispcsrv8'@'5.0.0.0';
```
 behoben habe - funktioniert das jetzt. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie gut das weitergehen kann und wird. 

Auf dem Server A läuft 3.0.6.4 und auf dem Server C läuft 3.0.5.3 und da sind die Tabellen in dbispconfig wohl unterschiedlich. Oder sollte ich gleich A auf 3.0.5.3 updaten? Was soll ich jetzt machen?


vd.lg.ks


----------



## Till (9. Dez. 2013)

> Auf dem Server A läuft 3.0.6.4 und auf dem Server C läuft 3.0.5.3 und da sind die Tabellen in dbispconfig wohl unterschiedlich. Oder sollte ich gleich A auf 3.0.5.3 updaten? Was soll ich jetzt machen?


Ja, genau ist das Problem. die ISPConfig Version muss identisch sein auf allen nodes eines Clusters. Denn Im Moment fehlen auf server a tabellen und Spalten die server b benötgt. Du musst also auf jeden Fall server a updaten. Beu zukünftigen Updates, muss auch immer erst der master aktualisiert werden und dann die slaves.


----------

